# Joke Forum Poll



## Evil Buddies (Jan 16, 2008)

this thread is a poll to decide if u would like to have a joke forum we all need a good laugh and i know some good jokes. If u feel u want a joke forum please vote yes. And if u dont want 1 just dont vote lol i will post ten of my funniest jokes if a joke forum is created and they are good.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 16, 2008)

have u heard of the australian kiss? Its like the french one but down under.


----------



## abNORML (Jan 16, 2008)

I think toke N talk has this covered!Perfect place for all your favorite jokes.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 16, 2008)

abNORML said:


> I think toke N talk has this covered!Perfect place for all your favorite jokes.


I value ur opinion thank you just i feel myself toke n talk doesnt encourage me to post any jokes. However i feel a joke forum would encourage others to post jokes. It would encourage me to post a few jokes.


----------



## abNORML (Jan 16, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> I value ur opinion thank you just i feel myself toke n talk doesnt encourage me to post any jokes. However i feel a joke forum would encourage others to post jokes. It would encourage me to post a few jokes.


Hmmmm.You can never have too many jokes. Perhaps a joke thread? I don't really see a problem with a forum for jokes , all it takes is a few minutes of editing the site.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 16, 2008)

abNORML said:


> Hmmmm.You can never have too many jokes. Perhaps a joke thread? I don't really see a problem with a forum for jokes , all it takes is a few minutes of editing the site.


Does that mean that u will change ur vote to yes lol


----------



## toasty1 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got to say hell yes.....here is my contrubution YouTube - Bob Saget - The Aristocrats (complete)


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 17, 2008)

seeing the low number of particapants in the poll. I have come to the conclusion that no ones bothered about a joke forum i will delete it next week


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 17, 2008)

I voted yes on this...could make my day funnnier


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 17, 2008)

An elderly man at a retirement home meets another elderly woman. They get on well and every morning they would take a walk in the garden. While on their walk they would sit on a bench and the woman would hold the mans penis. One morning the woman couldnt find her companion and decided to look for him. She looked out of the window and saw her man. She was shocked and angry at what she saw. The man was sitting on the bench with another woman. She was fuming and when the man was alone she confronted him. She said why are u with another woman. I used to go and sit on the bench and hold ur penis. What has she got that i havent she said. The man smiled and replied parkinsons.


----------



## dankforall (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought this would have gotten the 20 yes votes by now. I thought stoners liked to laugh from time to time.


----------



## abNORML (Jan 17, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> Does that mean that u will change ur vote to yes lol


Yes. I change my mind.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 18, 2008)

laughing is good especially when ur down that is when u have no buds to smoke lol


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 19, 2008)

a woman goes into a chemist and says to the shop assistant do u sell extra large condoms the assistant said yes how many would u like. The woman said i dont want to buy any but is it ok if i wait here till someone buys some.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 21, 2008)

cmon just a few more votes lol


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm voting yes only because it would be interesting to see the different types of humor we could collect, but I don't think its a priority.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 24, 2008)

What has star trek and toilet paper got in common? They both circle UrAnus and wipe out clingons.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 24, 2008)

This is what Toke N Talk is for.


----------



## psyclone (Jan 24, 2008)

..Shortest joke I know "These two seals walk into a club............"


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL alright that was sick but funny!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 24, 2008)

an eskimo driving in wales brakes down. A concerned motorist stops and tries to take a look and see whats wrong with the car. After his inspection he says to the eskimo you've blown ur seal. The eskimo replies well u shag ur sheep.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

why did god give women legs? Have u seen the mess that snails make


----------



## psyclone (Jan 25, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> an eskimo driving in wales brakes down. A concerned motorist stops and tries to take a look and see whats wrong with the car. After his inspection he says to the eskimo you've blown ur seal. The eskimo replies well u shag ur sheep.


HEEhehehehe.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

psyclone said:


> HEEhehehehe.


Glad u liked that one have u voted yet.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

A woman goes to the doctors and shows him a rash on her thigh. He takes a look and see's that she had two circles on each thigh this is the rash. He thinks for a moment and then says to the woman. Have u been sleeping with a gypsy lately. The bemused woman answers yes how did u know. The dr replied tell him his earings arent made of real gold


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

cmon vote yes u know it makes sense laughing is fun. If one person laughs at one of my jokes then its worth while me telling them. If


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

cmon vote yes u know it makes sense laughing is fun. If one person laughs at one of my jokes then its worth while me telling them. If we dont get a joke forum for people to read and post jokes. I will just post them on a more suitable site. Toke n talk is for talking, telling and reading jokes is not talking or having a discussion in my opinion. RIU what do u think? If u think its not appropiate to have a joke column on rollitup i wont tell anymore jokes or pursue the matter any further.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 27, 2008)

a boy visiting his grandmother said can u make any frog noises. His grandmother asked why. The boy replied coz mum said when u croak we will get loads of money.


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2008)

How do you get a one-armed stoner out of a tree? 

Wave, lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

What's the difference between a freezer and a faggot?







The freezer doesn't fart when you pack your meat in it


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2008)

What do you call it when weed ashes burn your shirt? 


A pot hole, lol


----------

